# Weight loss and strength loss



## BigJohnny (Sep 28, 2016)

I started my journey to become healthy, fit and strong again in March weighing 330lbs @ 6'4. I got on trt, programmed my fitness pal to lose 1lb a week, and started lifting. From the first of March until August 1 I had lost 30 pounds and was slowly getting stronger. Not strong, but I was slowly increasing my strength. Now from August 1 until now, I have lost 30-35lbs in 2 months and strength is going down. I look better and feel better, but losing strength is really bothering me. I'm not looking to be a bodybuilder but wanted to powerlift at some point. Am I dropping the way too fast, or should I just accept the facts and focus on getting strength after my fat loss. Or, am I just going to be a big weak ****er. Thanks fellas


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 28, 2016)

Are you on/off cycle during both of those periods? Because comparing strength on vs off when dieting during both is a bit unfair for obvious reasons.

In any event, take a 2 week diet break where you eat at maintenance level in order to give yourself a decent chance of recovering any lost strength.
It might also be a good idea to add an occasional carb load/refeed day into your plan once you get back to the diet as a proactive measure against this happening in the future.

I know a lot of guys think strength loss is inevitable on a cut but, IME, that simply isn't true.
I've had many clients set RMs deep into dieting phases (even during the latter weeks of contest prep) so it certainly isn't some inevitable outcome you just have to deal with


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks Zilla. I usually have one day a week where I refeed. Not really any junky food just more than normal. I considered eating at maintenance for 2-3 months, and then continuing my fat loss. I'm not that far away from being where I want to be before I start building lean mass and strength. It's been wonderful getting in better shape just sucks being weak as hell!


----------



## snake (Sep 28, 2016)

Just me man but on my standard TRT I can stay lean without any strength loss. If I had to put a number on a break point, I would say you're entering the death zone at 8% BF. You're weight loss was not quick and you shouldn't feel the way you do about your weights; well unless you were squatting 800 lbs.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Sep 28, 2016)

Make your weight loss slow and reasonable, and you'll keep your strength. That was I've been doing with this meet prep lately. 

I'm down 10lbs and I just hit a huge PR of a 515x3 squat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 29, 2016)

Weight loss isn't an excuse for being weak. Glad you are concerned and looking to regain it.

2 things I usually see in these cases.

First- stopped lifting very heavy falling for the old bullshit broscience of lighter weight higher reps for weight loss. No. Lift heavy.

Second, when you shrink your leverages change. Easiest way to understand this is bench press. Lose 2 inch layer of fat on your tits and guess what. Longer range of motion.  So adjust your set up to reduce rom.


----------



## Butlerjeffrey653 (Oct 4, 2016)

HI!
How old are you?
You've dropped 60-65 lbs in 6 months?
What about you carbs? 
what is your diet and routine looking like right now?

are you on doctor prescribed trt?


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 4, 2016)

45yo. I have between 100-175 carbs a day. I'm a type 2 diabetic so I really keep an eye on carbs. For the first 6 months I was doing just the old body part bro split. I'm on my 3rd week of Pillar's Bully Yoga now my strength seems to be picking up, albeit slightly.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 5, 2016)

all you have to do is look at any federation as body weight goes up so do the records, so yes dropping weight will equal less on your total. but keep training, once you get to your goal weight and stablize your diet your total will start back up


----------

